# New Marine Corps commercial



## Ravage (Jun 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwaskivJrZE"]YouTube - "Leap" - New Marine Corps Commercial[/ame]

it's all in the mind >:{:)


----------



## MikeJ (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice, I dont know how to swim either.


----------



## Balls (Jul 16, 2008)

Good shit.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Kudos to the USMC. They know how to advertise.


----------



## riptide (Aug 21, 2008)

Man, the Marines always have the most bamf commercials!


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 21, 2008)

Damn, that kicked ass.


----------



## Operator (Aug 21, 2008)

*U.S Marine Corps commercial:*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBkvavpjnM4"]YouTube - U.S. Marine Corps commercial[/ame]

*Norwegian Army commercial:*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0dpCRVNvK4"]YouTube - The Norwegian Army Commercial[/ame]



No wonder recruitment is halting here in Norway.... Im gonna suggest Hans Zimmer compose the music for our next recruitment vid lol.


----------



## Caspersen (Aug 22, 2008)

riptide said:


> Man, the Marines always have the most bamf commercials!



They've been pretty decent over the past coulpe years.  Definitely an improvement over that awful commercial with some guy slaying a dragon they had on a few years back.

This isn't a recruiting commercial but I like the Silent Drill Team videos on youtube, they're pretty bad ass.  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yMT5PbU8BA"]YouTube - Marine Corps Silent Drill Platoon[/ame]


----------



## Teufel (Dec 30, 2009)

By the way, this is an actual story.  The Marine in the video joined the Marine Corps without being able to swim and ended up a Force Recon Marine.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 30, 2009)

Teufel said:


> By the way, this is an actual story.  The Marine in the video joined the Marine Corps without being able to swim and ended up a Force Recon Marine.


 
That is really impressive


----------



## Ravage (Dec 30, 2009)

Now that IS motivation ! :)


----------



## Teufel (Dec 30, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> That is really impressive


 
Yeah and this is the best part; when this video came out there was a lot of rascist allegations because the commercial stars a black Marine.  http://www.armytimes.com/news/2008/06/military_swim_061208w

Here is the story of the Marine in the video: http://our.marines.com/cms_content/show/type/blog/id/591

Apparently this is not the recon guy I was thinking of but there was a Marine at 1st Force who used to take the indoc over and over again without knowing how to swim.  He obviously failed but he kept on working on it until he passed.  Eventually some guys took a shine to him and they started working with him in the pool until he passed not only the indoc but dive school as well.


----------

